# Print review of R5 for stills.



## SteveC (Jul 31, 2020)

https://www.digitaltrends.com/digital-camera-reviews/canon-eos-r5-review/

Seems pretty laudatory. I haven't read it in detail; I stumbled across it looking for something different.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jul 31, 2020)

Not the most in-depth but nice to see a review of the camera instead of some clickbait YouTube video with fire behind the camera and someone spending 30 minutes checking to see which camera switches off first.


----------

